# Steam download freezing



## Ojai (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had steam ever since i got the orange box set and with steam you have the usual game updates etc.
Although recently when ive tried to download the updates for my games (mainly TF2, HalfLife 2 and Portal) it would either never start downloading and sit at 0% or download to anywhere from 30% - 99% and then freeze and not start up again.
The first time this happened TF2 froze at 99% and sat there for hours, I left it over night and when i looked at it in the morning it was at 0%.
(and no it didnt finish the download and start a new one because i new that was the only one i needed, i had always been up to date with my game updates, especially TF2.)
I'm thinking it might be my net connection, but everything i've downloaded since then has gone fine. It seems that only when i try and download with steam do the downloads freeze. 
Any suggestions would be great.

Thanx


----------

